# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Errori nell'invio dati per 730 tessera sanitaria

## Locutus

:Confused: 
è una situazione molto confusa  :Confused:  
Io ho inviato 95 fatture al sistema TS , 3 sono codici fiscali errati (formalmente corretti ma non in anagrafe tributaria per via della grafia da gallina monca) poi mi sono accorto che ne mancavano 5 perchè il software non me li ha importati... 
Devo rinviare  3 + 5 mancanti oppure fare rinvio di tutto il file ex novo con 100 ? Perchè manco al call center mi han dato una risposta chiara  :Confused:

----------


## Mino1952

> è una situazione molto confusa  
> Io ho inviato 95 fatture al sistema TS , 3 sono codici fiscali errati (formalmente corretti ma non in anagrafe tributaria per via della grafia da gallina monca) poi mi sono accorto che ne mancavano 5 perchè il software non me li ha importati... 
> Devo rinviare  3 + 5 mancanti oppure fare rinvio di tutto il file ex novo con 100 ? Perchè manco al call center mi han dato una risposta chiara

  Io seguendo le istruzioni del mio programma ho eseguito l'invio deile sole fatture scartate e tutto ha funzionato.

----------


## AGOSTO_76

Salve, anch'io stesso problema, ho fatto il primo invio 300 ricevute mediche e l'esito è stato ELABORATO CON ERRORI.
C'erano 5 codici fiscali errati "codice fiscale del cittadino non presente in archivio" , li ho corretti e fatto nuovo invio solo delle le fatture corrette.. ora però mi da come esito SCARTO IN ELABORAZIONE e l'errore evidenziato è " identificativo documento fiscale già presente" ..... non capisco che fare???

----------


## frensis80

Ciao!
Allora nel tuo caso devi fare un invio sostitutivo, il mio programma fa inserire un codice diverso a seconda che si tratta di un nuovo inserimento o della sostituzione di uno precedentemente inviato.
nel tuo caso il documento non è scartato ma accolto con segnalazioni quindi devi vedere come gestisce il programma questa casistica.
saluti

----------


## aciDany

Il mio caso di errori è una cosa più unica che rara. Ho inviato il modello di un  medico e l'esito è stato che più della metà dei codici fiscali riguardano soggetti non presenti nell'anagrafe tributaria. Il medico in questione li ha inventati di sana pianta ed è impossibile risalire ai codici fiscali giusti. Cosa fare? Lascio così la comunicazione,  lasciando più della metà dei dati errati, oppure faccio una comunicazione a rettifica eliminandoli? Il medico ora è in Argentina e non risponde alle chiamate.....
I dati errati sono stati accettati con riserva.....

----------


## Diddi

Buonasera,
sapete se è ancora possibile effettuare l'invio delle correzioni dei codici fiscali? 
Avevo letto che era possibile rettificarli entro 5 giorni dalla scadenza, lo ritenente fattibile?
Grazie  :Smile:

----------

